# Garden residence Cyberjaya



## work_in_pj (Jul 13, 2012)

I plan to join a job in putrajaya in October. I am exploring accommodation options in the area. From the Internet it seems Garden Residence in Cyberjaya would be a good place to live for me and my family. Anyone living or familiar with the area? I would appreciate if you kindly share your experience, particularly availability of fully furnished units, rental and maintenance costs etc. thanks.


----------



## work_in_pj (Jul 13, 2012)

muji said:


> I have a unit at garden residence which will be ready by oct 2012. Interested to rent?


Yes I would be interested. Please mention the details.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

*condo*

can you let me know the details for the apartment you are renting.
thank you.


----------

